# Chloe's urn box



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Dede got the cremains back from her little Sausage a few days ago. Very sad, but I thought you all might like to see the lovely little box. 

[attachment=19811:attachment]


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)




----------



## Lily (Feb 13, 2007)

How beautiful.


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

Just when you think there couldn't possibly be more tears, mother nature proves you wrong. Sleep well little Chloe. We will never forget you. We'll take care of your mom for you too. My God! How we all love you still.

Samsonsmom

Yous will aways be me girlfriend, Kowie. I miss you. Sammie


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)




----------



## bootoo (Sep 3, 2006)

That is so beautifully done.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

May that little sausage rest peacefully.


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

We're still missing you little Chloe







and praying for your mommy.

Judie & Jasmyne


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

Iam still so sad about this.






























Beautiful in it's own way.
Still thinking of you everyday Chloe and Dede. Please know you are not forgotten.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Beautifully done. Thank you for sharing Pat.

I accidentally happened across a picture last nite that Dede posted on December 27th. It was a pic of Dede and Chloe taken on Christmas Eve right before Midnight Mass. Chloe looked so beautiful and full of life - I just cried and cried over that photo. What a beautiful girl. 

Chloe we all miss you like crazy. We're praying for your mommy every single day.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

It's sad but beautiful. Rest in Peace, sweet Chloe. A day never goes by that I don't think of Chloe & Dede.


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Beautiful Pat. Thank you for sharing.
Aimee


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

This is just so sad. My heart hurts for Dede and Derek.
How is Dede?


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

What a nice way to remember the little sausage!




























Tell Dede we're still thinking about her!


----------



## cruisinpat (Jan 29, 2007)

Beautifully done.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

That's beautfiul, in it's way. Thanks, Pat, for sharing this. And please give Dede our love.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

that is beautiful, a fitting resting place for our beautiful little sausage down under, we miss you chloe, many







's for dede


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

Thanks Pat for sharing, beautiful urn.















Sure do miss them both .


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)




----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## my baby (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## May468 (Dec 5, 2006)




----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Yep, I'm crying too.























Many hugs and prayers for Dede and Derek.


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

As we drove today to get Sprout, I prayed for Dede and Derek. What a beautiful memorial to the precious little Sausage. Rest in peace sweet Chloe. We love you and your mommy and daddy.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

pass the kleenex









Rest well sweet angel Chloe


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

That somehow makes it more real. Thank you Pat for sharing the photo with us. I have said prayers for Chloe, Dede and Derik every day. Praying for their peace of mind and softening the painful hearts they all have.



Dede we MISS you and Chloe so very much.











Love to you all,

Melanie


----------



## My2Furbabies (Oct 2, 2006)

That is sooo beautiful!


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

That is lovely. I hope it helps bring closure and peace for Dede.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

That is very beautiful , but sad . I actually do have a funny urn story though , when my 15 year old shih tzu died , I had him cremated and placed in an urn . I found after a few weeks that the sight of the urn was really depressing , so I decided to bury it in my rose garden . I then adopted my Lhasa Teddy , the very first week he was here he dug up the urn , which had been in the ground for 6 months . The urn had been buried deep , so I have no idea how he knew to dig there . The dirty Lhasa sitting next to the urn and the crater did make me laugh though . Sarah


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

We'll miss you Chloe, rest in peace.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> Just when you think there couldn't possibly be more tears, mother nature proves you wrong. Sleep well little Chloe. We will never forget you. We'll take care of your mom for you too. My God! How we all love you still.
> 
> Samsonsmom
> 
> Yous will aways be me girlfriend, Kowie. I miss you. Sammie[/B]



I could of not said it any better. 








WE MISS YOU SO, SO, MUCH CHOLE.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*That is so beautiful, sad and sweet at the same time. We miss Dede and Chloe very much, Pat, please send her our love.














*

*Marie & the boys*

*We will always wuv you our gurlfweind, Chloe.*

*Pacino & Ralphie*


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Very moving.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

What a beautiful resting place for little sausage Chloe Pat, thank you for sharing it, please send Dede our love and tell her we do miss her and hope she is doing well


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Rest in Peace sweet little girl.

DeDe, we all love you.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Chloe we miss you very much sweet girl






















Dede and Derek


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I miss you Chloe,














and your mommy


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Rest in peace, Chloe. We miss you and your mom.


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

We miss you baby sausage. You're in my thoughts, Dede.... I love you and miss you


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)




----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

very sweet. we sure miss the little sausage and her mum. noselicks to you, dede!

ann marie and the buttercup


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

bittersweet....... 


.......we will never forget you, chloe.
















i'm so very sorry, dede.... my thoughts are with you.


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

Rest Peacefully.


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

thank you for sharing it with us!!!! it's beautiful!!

all the best for you!


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh - I was away and missed this the first time around - ....but I'm crying now...why did I have to read this at work???


----------



## Joah (May 1, 2006)

That is so sad







...but what a lovely way to keep the memory.


----------

